# Newbie - well, returner!



## Em26 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi there,

My name's Emily and I used to be on fertility friends until conceiving in June of last year. DH and I have been trying for almost 3 years now. Were diagnosed with 'unexplained' infertility in March of last year, then conceived naturally in June, only to have a missed mc in September. Conceived again in January, only to lose that one too a few weeks ago. This feels like such a long journey. Guess I'm in a different boat to most people, knowing I can conceive naturally. But the pain of loss is so great, and so many of the feelings are very very similar to those we had when we thought we never could. I find it so so hard being anywhere near babies and pregnant women, especially at church where there's a massive baby boom at the moment. DH and I haven't been able to go the the morning service for I think 18 months now. Which is OK, but we miss people. That's the hardest thing. Lots of our friends have babies :-( Anyway, great to see there's this group here now. How do I add a thingy at the bottom about me?

Thanks

E


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Em -  and welcome back 

Sorry to hear about your m/c - if you look at my history you can see I've been there too  Really can identify with the pain you describe - big hugs to you 
And with regards to the baby boom - yes it's happening in my church too  Of course I'm happy for them all but long for it to be my turn too - well c'mon let's stay positive, God's got a plan for each and every one of us...our turn will 
come 

I will   God answer your prayers soon - and if it's not soon then I will   he give gives patience (to us all!)  

God bless hun - looking forward to getting to know you 

Dibley x


----------



## Em26 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Dibley! Must be really hard for you being a Vicar so not being able to escape when you need to. It's amazing how God can give us strength tho. We went to a wedding on monday where we knew there'd be lots of babies. DH and I prayed before we left and amazingly I was OK! And we even stayed right til the end of the reception. It's been a long time since I felt up to socializing that much  Just a question, it says at the bottom of your post that you're having a 'reprofit' - can I ask what that is? (Don't worry if you'd rather not say). And thanks so much for this forum!

E x


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Em,

Reprofit is the name of the clinic I go to in Brno, Czech Republic 
I'm having TX to maximise my chances coz of my age/time pressure etc - tho' inbetween treatment I still  for my natural miracle 
It's funny but when I was researching IVF clinics abroad I thought the name 'Reprofit' sounded dodgy...trying to diddle money out of it's clients  - but it's nothting like that thank God! Having had treatment in the UK, NHS & Private - this is by far the best clinic I've been to (modern, clean, perfect English speaking staff) and their treatment costs are half the price of the UK and I can e-mail my consultant direct and get a response within the day 

Glad you enjoyed the wedding reception in the end - a real answer to prayer there  So are you TTC naturally now? If you are, somewhere on the forum is a board for girls trying Au natural and of course there is the TTC after loss board - ladies on there can really identify with where we're at:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127365.0

God bless and  you get your miracle too! Dibley x


----------



## Em26 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Dibley. I only miscarried two weeks ago so not back in a normal cycle yet. Actually, one of the gynae nurses at our EPU said the recurrent miscarriage consultant here is doing a trial of getting women to wait 6 months before TTC again, as he has reason to believe there's a better success rate. So that's our current plan. Feels quite scary tho. We've been TTC for almost 3 years now (albeit with two brief pregnancies in the middle), and the idea of not is a bit wierd. But maybe it can restore some kind of normality to our lives (whatever 'normal' is!). Oh well. That's really interesting you've gone for a non UK clinic. I'll pray for your miracle too. 

E x


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Aww Em so sorry, didn't realise your m/c was so recent 

It's interesting what the different Dr.s say with regards to waiting or not. One recurrent miscarriage consultant said to me to wait three months and then smiled as a colleague came into the room who said to try straight away (if I felt emotionally able to do so) as she felt the hormones already in the body helped to support an early pregnancy - different opinions from two Dr.s working in the same place  
As it so happens, I monitored my following cycle after both m/c, and on one I ovulated but on the other I didn't. Emotionally I didn't feel up to trying straight away either - it took me about 2/3 periods to build my courage up 

If you have time on your side then having the time out to recuperate and gather a sense of normality/abnormality  back in your life is probably the wisest decision  You will come back so refreshed and energised  

Take care hun, Dibley xxx


----------

